# Go silver, Go silver...



## MARKETWAVES (27 May 2005)

This  is  an  update  to show  the  progress of  what is  happening  in  the  Silver  markets  right now   5-25-o5

  We  all  can  agree  that  there  is  an  inverse   relationship between  Gold  and  the  Us  Dollar ,,,  but  it  runs  deeper  than that ..  The  Us  Dollar  has  an  inverse  relationship   with   all  Commodities ...  
The  Metal  markets  are  just  the  most  sensitive  to  it 's  movements  than  all  the  other  Commodity  groups ...

  That's  why  I believe  that some  commodity  groups  are  leaders  and  some  are  laggards ...  This is because  of a thing  called  Inflation ...

  That  right .......Inflation  which  is  directly  tied to the T-bond markets  or  so  called  Credit  markets ...

  Inflation  always  show  up  in T- bonds  that  would  be US  T-bonds  , not  corporate  bonds , before  it  shows  up  in  the Commodity  markets .
    For  some  strange  reason  it  filters  its  way  througth  the  pricing  in   the  Us  Dollar depending on  recent  monetery  stratrergy that's   going on
in  a specific  time  periods. (  Is  the  fed  in  tightening mode ? or easing mode )   That Is The Question .

  By  the  way  , I stronly  believe  that all  the Stockmarkets of  the  world  are  laggards ,,, They   all  lag  Inflation trends ,  they  don't lead Inflation ..
  and  the  one  thing  , I'm  not  intrested  in is being  is  a  Laggard ...

  Watching  stocks  is  secondary ,,  to  watching  Inflation ...

  Which  is  really  wathching  of  the  prices  of  raw  materials .....  

              Commodities   and  Futures contracts so to speak ..... 

  Any  way  just  some  more  thoughts of  mine ..

  So , dont  worry ,,,,,
 I  am probably  going  to  get  some negative  opposition  to what's
 being  said  here  ..... We will  see .... 



*Now lets  talk  SILVER .....  * 

  BEFORE  LOOKING  AT  THESE charts , understand  that  I am  a  mere  technitian , following   the theory  of  men  long  dead  and  gone ..
       Volume  doesn't  matter ,  and  Western  oscillators  don't matter  ..  the  Candle  stick  formation  themselves  tell  the  story ...

  Let start with  the  Us dollar daily   chart ...  it  is  the  pivot point  of  all  trading ,,,  it's   posture  dictates   all  except  for  the    T-bond , credit  markets ... and to make a  long  story  short ,  it  is  overbought and  beccomming  more overbnought .

  Any   pullback in  the  Us Dollar ,  going forward ,  will probably  translate  into  strength for  Silver .....


  Just look  at  all this  *Long   Term  support .........*


----------



## MARKETWAVES (27 May 2005)

*Re: Go  silver,  Go silver .....*

Posture  of the  Us  Dollar ....


----------



## MARKETWAVES (5 June 2005)

*Re: Go  silver,  Go silver .....*

The Euro is being sold aggressivly now that the French have pooped on
it.  This is makeing the Dollar look good temporarilly, but it should
also start to make Gold and Silver look good, since they have no
political ties.

When the Europeans get their next oil bill, they'll be in for a shock!
And to think that the Arabs and the Russians were threatening to price
oil in Euros!


----------



## reichstag911 (6 June 2005)

*Re: Go  silver,  Go silver .....*

Just like Gold - Silver is pulling back this year.


----------

